

Google patches critical Android threat as working exploit is unleashed - akandiah
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/google-patches-critical-android-threat-as-working-exploit-is-unleashed/

======
schrodingersCat
Even if all the Jelly Bean phones were patched tomorrow, it wouldn't change
the fact that 40+% of all android devices won't see another update from the
manufacturer. The includes the "outdated" HTC One S. Is there a plan for this?

